# Enterrar en el mar



## María Madrid

¿Cómo se llama a dar sepultura a un cuerpo en el mar? Como hacían antes con los marineros, que los envolvían en un lienzo y los tiraban al mar desde el barco. Saludos,


----------



## Antpax

Hola María:

Por decir algo ¿"entregar el cuerpo al mar"?

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## RSalaya

A falta de posteriores opiniones, probablemente mas doctas, he leído con frecuencia "arrojar su cuerpo al mar".


----------



## María Madrid

Gracias a los dos!! Me suena que había un término específico para eso, pero quizá esté confundida... Saludos,


----------



## ToñoTorreón

¿Funeral marino? No estoy seguro.


----------



## Jellby

A galopar, a galopar, hasta enterrarlos en el mar
(Rafael Alberti)

Ahora mismo no recuerdo conocer ninguna otra palabra para "arrojar el cuerpo al mar", y eso que cabo de leer una novela bastante marinera ("Hacia los confines del mundo", la recomiendo).


----------



## María Madrid

Muchas gracias!!!

Jellby estarás de acuerdo conmigo en que si no se es Alberti decir enterrar en el mar suena a incongruencia! En fin, lo dicho, tenía la sensación de que había un término concreto, pero parece ser que era un cruce de cables mío. Gracias de nuevo a todos! Saludos,


----------



## Modosita

Buenas tardes, María Madrid ¿qué te parece 

*entierro marinero* ?

saludos.


----------



## L4ut4r0

El DRAE dice que enterrar puede ser "dar sepultura a un cadáver". En ese sentido sí podría decirse "enterrar en el mar". A mí me suena a incongruencia muy leve. En cambio no tengo absolutamente nada contra "bistec de cerdo", "bluyín negro", "aterrizar en Marte" o "la división del átomo".


----------



## María Madrid

Muchas gracias a todos! Saludos,


----------



## Eduardo Lozano T.

"Enterrar en el mar" se entiende, pero es un contrasentido. Creo que no hay una palabra para ello y por tanto habría que inventarla. Si posarse una nave en al mar es amarizar (o amerizar o amarar), botar un cadáver al mar pude ser enmarizar o enmarar (este significa entrar una nave al mar). "Su cuerpo fue enmarado" ¿Cómo les suena?


----------



## María Madrid

Existe el verbo pronominal enmararse que significa que una nave entra en alta mar, por lo enmarar (transitivo) sonaría a un mal uso de una palabra que sí existe. Gracias por tu aportación!! Saludos,


----------



## Henrik

Hola a todos!

De mi punto de vista hay que hacer uso de las palabras clave *"tierra"* y *"mar"* tal como es caso de un avión que *"aterriza"* en la tierra y *"amara"* en la mar. Para ser congruente con este ejemplo diría yo que lo correspondiente a *"enterrar"* podría ser *"enmarar"*. Pues sí, suena bastante raro, aunque puede que tenga que ver con falta de costumbre al oido.

Claro está que aún no existe una palabra descriptiva para tal acontecimiento pero la gente son los que a largo plazo rige el 'correcto' vocabulario donde RAE, y word reference claro está, tienen el papel de excardar los casos que en vez de enriquezcan nustro idioma lo empobrecen. *Así lo veo yo, ¡así que adelante para construir ona nueva palabra para aumentar la elocuencia del castellano!*.

//Henrik


----------



## clares3

Hola
En la película _Masters and comanders_ un jovencísimo oficial tiene una conversación en que dice a otro marino que si mueres en el mar "cosen tu coy y te arrojan por la borda" o algo así. No recuerdo que utilizara un término específico para el hecho pero si repasas el guión en inglés o español (o la película) a lo mejor encuentras pistas.


----------



## Vampiro

¿Y cual es el problema que no permite usar una palabra tan simple como “sumergir”?
 
Mejor me voy… este hilo está lleno de fantasmas.
_


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

A los marineros muertos en alta mar se les daba sepultura en el mar, o se les sepultaba en el mar. No se les arrojaba por la borda, excepto en el caso de que fuesen piratas - y entonces probablemente se les arrojase vivos, con un peso atado a los pies.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Recuerdo que el objetivo del tema es tratar la consulta sobre "enterrar en el mar". Para los significados o usos de la palabra excardar, mejor hacerlo en otro hilo. En concreto en éste: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1938573

Saludos.

Antpax (Mod)


----------



## clares3

Valeria Mesalina said:


> A los marineros muertos en alta mar *se les daba sepultura* en el mar, o *se les sepultaba en el mar*. No se les arrojaba por la borda, excepto en el caso de que fuesen piratas - y entonces probablemente se les arrojase vivos, con un peso atado a los pies.


 
*sepultura**. *(Del lat. _sepultūra_).


*1. *f. Acción y efecto de sepultar.

*2. *f. *Hoyo que se hace en tierra* para enterrar un cadáver.

*3. *f. Lugar en que está *enterrado *un cadáver.

*4. *f. *Sitio que en la iglesia* tenía señalado una familia para colocar la ofrenda por sus difuntos.
*dar **~**.*
*1. *loc. verb. *Enterrar* un cadáver.


El problema, Valeria, es que todo en sepultura se refiere a la tierra (he puesto en negrita los supuestos) y el mar tiene mucha tierra pero toda en el fondo.

He preguntado a un amigo, hijo de marino, y no acierta con una palabra específica que defina el hecho de entregar al mar el cuerpo de un marino muerto que, lo siento, siempre consiste en arrojarlo por la borda por muy respetuosamente que se haga.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Verás, soy hija de marino, sobrina de marinos, sobrina-nieta de marinos y así ad infinitum. Marina de guerra, no mercante.

Y se dice así. Otra cosa es que a los puristas del lenguaje no les guste; a los marineros muertos, a los que se cosía dentro de sus hamacas antes de darles sepultura, ya les daba igual.


----------



## arribamanon

Yo pienso que enterar quiere decir tambien "poner tierra encima". ¿no?

¿Entonces como sería posible de enterar en el mar?


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

He leído 'dar el cuerpo al mar' y creo recordar que la frase era parte del ritual, una vez terminada la lectura o las palabras del capitán.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

A mí, como marino, me gusta más "entregar el cuerpo a la mar".

Saludos


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

arribamanon said:


> Yo pienso que enterar quiere decir tambien "poner tierra encima". ¿no?
> 
> ¿Entonces como sería posible de enterar en el mar?


 
Verás, no es tan difícil en realidad. Si vas a un cementerio español cualquiera verás que enterrados - lo que se dice enterrados con tierra encima - hay cuatro gatos: los poquísimos que se lo pueden permitir.

El resto se almacena en cubículos rectangulares fabricados en hormigón armado, unos encima de otros hasta una altura de cinco pisos. Nadie, hasta ahora y que yo sepa, ha discutido que se le llame "enterrar" a eso.


----------



## Bashti

María Madrid said:


> Muchas gracias!!!
> 
> Jellby estarás de acuerdo conmigo en que si no se es Alberti decir enterrar en el mar suena a incongruencia! En fin, lo dicho, tenía la sensación de que había un término concreto, pero parece ser que era un cruce de cables mío. Gracias de nuevo a todos! Saludos,



En el caso de Alberti está claro que se trata de una licencia poética.


----------



## sacebogar

Este hilo se va a poner muy caliente con la noticia de que han lanzado al mar el cadáver de Osama Bin Laden (sea cierto o no).

Creo que tenemos dos opciones:
--> Entender "enterrar" como una metáfora.
--> Asumir que no es nada reprobable "arrojar" o "lanzar" un cadáver al mar, siguiendo los usos y costumbres de la vida marinera.


----------



## francisgranada

¿Por qué no va bien "sepultar"? 

(como término universal, sin contener la palabra _tierra_)


----------



## clares3

Hola
Quizás sea por esto
*sepultura**.*
(Del lat. _sepultūra_).

*1. *f. Acción y efecto de sepultar.
*2. *f. Hoyo que se hace en tierra para enterrar un cadáver.
*3. *f. Lugar en que está enterrado un cadáver.


----------



## Massimo_m

sacebogar said:


> Este hilo se va a poner muy caliente con la noticia de que han lanzado al mar el cadáver de Osama Bin Laden (sea cierto o no).



No sé si vale como autoridad, pero el título de La Vanguardia es _Bin Laden ha sido <<sepultado en el mar>>_. 
En cambio, la Europapress dice _Bin Laden ha sido enterrado en el mar, según los medios de EEUU_, sin comillas.


----------



## sacebogar

No sé. "Sepultado" en el mar me sugiere al pecio del buque naufragado que has sido sepultado en el fondo marino para que no haya fugas de su carga.
En el caso de un cadáver, no me imagino que lo sepulten sino que lo lancen al agua, aunque sea dentro de un ataud de plomo (que seguro lo lleva hacia el fondo con más rapidez que si fuera de madera noble).
Quizá es que el cadáver ha sido conducido por un batiscafo para asegurarse que queda bien anclado en el fondo.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Al margen de disquisiciones poéticas, a la introducción de un cuerpo en el mar se le dice *sumersión*. Por lo tanto, deberíamos decir *sumergir*.


----------



## jorgema

En el DRAE, la segunda definición de "enterrar" dice simplemente:



> 2. tr. Dar sepultura a un cadáver.



No indica si bajo tierra o sobre ella. De hecho, en muchos cementerios los cuerpos no se sepultan bajo tierra sino en nichos construidos unos sobre otro, y aun así hablamos de 'entierro'.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

jorgema said:


> En el DRAE, la segunda definición de "enterrar" dice simplemente:
> 
> "Dar sepultura a un cadáver"
> 
> No indica si bajo tierra o sobre ella. De hecho, en muchos cementerios los cuerpos no se sepultan bajo tierra sino en nichos construidos unos sobre otro, y aun así hablamos de 'entierro'.



No entro ni salgo en la discusión, que me parece bizantina. Lo hago para decir que, a mi juicio, no se puede deducir de esa definición que enterrar sea disponer de un cadáver de forma diferente a la de ponerlo en un hoyo hecho en la tierra, tal como arrojarlo o lanzarlo al mar, porque el DRAE también dice: 
*sepultura**.* (Del lat. _sepultūra_).
* 1.     * f. Acción y efecto de sepultar.
* 2.     * f. Hoyo que se hace en tierra para enterrar un cadáver.
* 3.     * f. Lugar en que está enterrado un cadáver.
* 4.     * f. Sitio que en la iglesia tenía señalado una familia para colocar la ofrenda por sus difuntos.
Si nos atenemos a la segunda acepción, 'enterrar' es poner un cadáver en un hoyo hecho en la tierra. La tercera también excluye que el entierro sea en el mar, salvo considerando que dos terceras partes de la tierra, cubiertas por al agua sean una sepultura. 
Otra cosa es el uso, y efectivamente también se dice 'enterrar' para colocar un cadáver en un nicho y para arrojarlo o lanzarlo al mar. No estaría de más que el DRAE dejara de hacer el rizo entre 'enterrar' y 'dar sepultura' y diese entrada a tal uso.


----------



## Namarne

Massimo_m said:


> No sé si vale como autoridad, pero el título de La Vanguardia es _Bin Laden ha sido <<sepultado en el mar>>_.


Es verdad. A mí al leerlo, de primeras, me vino la imagen de unos buzos excavando una tumba en el fondo marino. 
Pienso que es más adecuado "arrojar al mar", "lanzar al mar", "entregar al mar", o algo similar.


----------



## Juanramon

Pues yo veo correcto lo de "sepultado en el mar", atendiendo a la segunda acepción de sepultar:
*sepultar**.* (Del lat. _sepultāre_, intens. de _sepelīre_).
*2.     * tr. Sumir, esconder, ocultar algo como enterrándolo. U. t. c. prnl.

y vemos lo que dice de sumir en sus acepciones 1 y 2

*sumir**.*
 (Del lat. _sumĕre_).
*1.     * tr. Hundir o meter debajo de la tierra o del agua. U. t. c. prnl.
*2.     * tr. *sumergir*      (‖ abismar, hundir). U. t. c. prnl.

Saludos.


----------



## Agrapier

María Madrid said:


> ¿Cómo se llama a dar sepultura a un cuerpo en el mar? Como hacían antes con los marineros, que los envolvían en un lienzo y los tiraban al mar desde el barco. Saludos,


 
"Poner debajo de la tierra" es la primera acepción del verbo enterrar. Curiosamente, la primera acepción de sepultar es enterrar un cuerpo. 
La primera acepción del verbo echar viene con el siguiente ejemplo: "Echar mercancías al mar", por lo que "echar el cuerpo al mar" no suena tan mal.


----------



## Vampiro

Yo no tengo problemas con "sepultar", no me molesta ni me suena extraño.
Pero si se tratara de una ceremonia diría: "Se entregó el cuerpo a la mar".
Si simplemente se quisieron deshacer de un cadáver, creo que corresponde: "Se arrojó el cuerpo al mar".
_


----------



## Bashti

Víctor Pérez said:


> Al margen de disquisiciones poéticas, a la introducción de un cuerpo en el mar se le dice *sumersión*. Por lo tanto, deberíamos decir *sumergir*.



A mí me parece que _sumergir_ tiene un significado mucho más amplio. Cuando buceas o nadas, también te sumerges en el mar pero lo normal es que luego salgas, no que te quedes para los restos.


----------



## Xiscomx

Hola forenses:

Como el tema de este hilo me interesa por necesidad expresiva y en él no he encontrado respuesta satisfactoria, he decidido lanzar una consulta a la Fundéu.

Debido a que la respuesta recibida no era tal, sino una doble pregunta de vuelta, me he visto obligado a repreguntar. 

A continuación os doy a conocer la correspondencia mantenida, algo resumida, para vuestro provecho y asabientamiento:

*«Enterramiento en el mar» (1ª parte)*

*Mi pregunta:*
_«¿Existe una voz específica que describa la acción y efecto de enterrar un cuerpo humano en el mar? De no existir, ¿cuál sería la _expresión más adecuada para tal fin?»

*Su respuesta:*
_«¿Qué entiende por «enterrar en el mar»? ¿Lanzar el cuerpo agua?»_

*«Enterramiento en el mar» (2ª parte)*

*Mi respuesta y nueva pregunta:*
_«Me refiero a que cuando había, en siglos pasados, un fallecimiento a bordo de una embarcación, se lanzaba el cuerpo del finado al mar después de haber pronunciado unas pocas palabras, como se suele hacer en tierra. 

»Lo que quiero saber es si existe una palabra específica para este «enterramiento» en alta mar; y en caso de no existir, si sería correcto el uso de expresiones como:

• sepelio marino
• inhumación marina
• otras...»_

*Su respuesta:*
_«Que sepamos, no existe un término específico. Ni entierro ni inhumación nos parecen adecuados. Tampoco sepelio. Nos inclinaríamos por exequias.»
_
Un cordial saludo compañeros.


----------



## Henrik

*El desarrollo de una lengua.*
Ya creo que a estas alturas podemos descartar de que haya una palabra que en su propia acepción describa el acontecimiento en sí. Un idioma siempre es dinámico y al igual que la genoma de los seres vivos. Aunque las mutaciones genéticas no todas son para mejor, hay en algunos casos un cambio que mejora la calidad. Una lengua funciona igual. Todos los idiomas carecen de algo, el castellano no es nunguna excepción. Por tanto reto a la sabiduría conjunta de este eminente foro que inventemos una palabra para el acontecimiento en cuestión.

*Una pista para encaminar el reto.*
Le que sí me parecería bonito a mi sería construir una palabra que al igual que el verbo «enterrar» alude al entorno en el que se lleva a cabo la acción tambien el mar ha de figurar en la nueva acepción; es decir que aluda al mar. Haciendo referencia a un avión que «*aterriza*» en la tierra y «*amara*» en el mar deberíamos poder seguir el mismo hilo. ¿Enterrar sería Enmarar?

*Lo ya existente no da a basto.*
En el propio diccionario de este foro se puede hallar sinónimos de calidad variada de los verbos «*enterrar*» <enterrar - sinónimos y antónimos - WordReference.com> y «*sepultar*» <http://www.wordreference.com/sinonimos/sepultar>. Los sustantivos «*enterramiento*» <enterramiento - sinónimos y antónimos - WordReference.com>, «*sepultura*» <sepultura - sinónimos y antónimos - WordReference.com> y «*sepelio*» <http://www.wordreference.com/sinonimos/sepelio>. Lo que hay que tener en cuenta es que no estamos buscando otro sinónimo más sino una acepción que —por muy ligero que sea— cambie la puntería un pelín con el fin de expresarnos con la nitidez más alta posible.

_Mil gracias a todos por vuestro compromiso de un sueco andaluz._


----------



## Splatoon33

Xiscomx said:


> Hola forenses:
> 
> Como el tema de este hilo me interesa por necesidad expresiva y en él no he encontrado respuesta satisfactoria, he decidido lanzar una consulta a la Fundéu.
> 
> Debido a que la respuesta recibida no era tal, sino una doble pregunta de vuelta, me he visto obligado a repreguntar.
> 
> A continuación os doy a conocer la correspondencia mantenida, algo resumida, para vuestro provecho y asabientamiento:
> 
> *«Enterramiento en el mar» (1ª parte)*
> 
> *Mi pregunta:*
> _«¿Existe una voz específica que describa la acción y efecto de enterrar un cuerpo humano en el mar? De no existir, ¿cuál sería la _expresión más adecuada para tal fin?»
> 
> *Su respuesta:*
> _«¿Qué entiende por «enterrar en el mar»? ¿Lanzar el cuerpo agua?»_
> 
> *«Enterramiento en el mar» (2ª parte)*
> 
> *Mi respuesta y nueva pregunta:*
> _«Me refiero a que cuando había, en siglos pasados, un fallecimiento a bordo de una embarcación, se lanzaba el cuerpo del finado al mar después de haber pronunciado unas pocas palabras, como se suele hacer en tierra.
> 
> »Lo que quiero saber es si existe una palabra específica para este «enterramiento» en alta mar; y en caso de no existir, si sería correcto el uso de expresiones como:
> 
> • sepelio marino
> • inhumación marina
> • otras...»_
> 
> *Su respuesta:*
> _«Que sepamos, no existe un término específico. Ni entierro ni inhumación nos parecen adecuados. Tampoco sepelio. Nos inclinaríamos por exequias.»
> _
> Un cordial saludo compañeros.



Hola.
He encontrado un texto que habla de cuando estos marinos de antaño la espichaban en alta mar. No lo he leído completo, me he centrado en el tema de las visicitudes y la muerte de éstos y por encima, y lo más parecido que he encontrado es "sepultura en la mar", amén de otras expresiones como "echar el cuerpo a la mar" y tal y tal. Pero la parte que leí está entretenida, pues trata de cómo hacían testamento, daban de herencia sus pertenencias a otros miembros de la tripulación, se les daba la extremaunción y finalmente, chapuzón... Ahí te dejo el enlace por si te sirve y buscando sacas el palabro.

Yo lo llamaría "funeral marino". O "chapuzón mortuorio" XD

https://www.google.es/url?sa=t&sour...FjAAegQIAxAB&usg=AOvVaw24-9ulTy3ANixHxT_4-6NE


----------



## Splatoon33

Qué curioso este tema, abierto desde hace más de diez años y no sale el palabro. Me cuesta creer que haya algo que no tenga nombre, sobre todo algo tan antiguo y que era tan habitual en aquella épocas. Es que se pone de premio un millón de euros para el que encuentre el término, y aun así habría que declarar el asunto desierto. Es como la frase de la.novela ésa de 'Cien años de soledad' que decía, no literal: "el mundo era tan primitivo que habías cosas que aún no tenían nombre, y para referirse a ellas había que señalarlas con el dedo". 
Como digo, me cuesta creer que no haya término preciso para este suceso.


----------



## Kaxgufen

No pude ser "enterrar" porque la referencia a tierra es flagrante.
Tampoco "sepultar" porque la van a buscar en el mataburros y nuevamente van a encontrar la referencia telúrica. 
Menos todavía exequias, porque son de corte religioso y esto es una ceremonia generalmente civil (aunque se rece, no siempre hay un monje a mano "en el piélago profundo").
Yo diría "entregaron (su cuerpo) a *la* mar" y ya.


----------



## Xiscomx

Plúrimas consultas de textos antiguos y modernos me han asabientado de que la voz *enterrar* se ha convertido, desde siglos atrás, en un genérico para cualquier forma de enterramiento: enterrar en la tierra, en una tumba, nicho, columbario, catacumba o cueva; enterrar en alta mar, en la nieve, en un desierto o entre rocas; siendo la única que se libra de esta pródiga definición: la incineración de un cadáver, antaño en una pira y hodierno en hornos crematorios, aunque posteriormente se entierren las cenizas o se esparzan sobre la tierra o en el mar. Muy pronto quizá, si no ha ocurrido ya, tengamos que añadir a la lista: enterrar en el espacio. Ante semejante variedad conceptual, se haría harto interminable la denominación específica de cada acción.

*enterrar* significa _(DEL)_ *1*: *Poner a alguien o algo debajo de tierra*, sin más, y por extensión, poner un cadáver en una sepultura, cubriéndolo o no de tierra. Así pues, con esta significación solo podríamos decir *«Hoy han enterrado a fulano»*, pero si queremos expresar que el entierro se ha llevado a bordo de una embarcación y que lo han lanzado al mar, entonces sería más correcto decir: *«Hoy han sepultado en alta mar a fulano»*, porque la acción de _sepultar_ es un poco más específica que _enterrar_; y veamos por qué:

*sepultar.*
1. Poner en la sepultura a un difunto* o enterrarlo*.
2. Sumir, esconder, ocultar algo* como enterrándolo*.

*sumir.*
1. Hundir o meter debajo de la tierra* o del agua*.
2.  Sumergir (‖ abismar, hundir).

*hundir.*
1. Sumir, meter en lo hondo.

*sumergir.*
1. *Meter algo debajo del agua* o de otro líquido.
*2. *Abismar, hundir.

*abismar.*
1.  Hundir en un abismo.

*abismo. *1. m. Profundidad grande, imponente y peligrosa, *como la de los mares*, la de un tajo, la de una sima, etc.

También se emplea el verbo sepultar cuando alguien desaparece debido a un desprendimiento de tierra, nieve, etc.: _«Una avalancha de rocas y tierra ha sepultado a los habitantes de una aldea», «Un alud ha sorprendido y sepultado a dos alpinistas», «Un tsunami ha sepultado a cientos de turistas»_

Reservaría la acción de _*enterrar* _a los usos acostumbrados de hacerlo en tierra, tumbas cavadas cubiertas de tierra o lápidas, y para todos los demás _*sepultar*_: Y por qué preguntará alguno. Sencillamente, porque _*sepultar*_ no tiene una explicitud tan directa a la tierra como la tiene _*enterrar*._

Para los propensos a buscar neologismos al hecho, otra cosa sería que cuajasen, podría servir en ciertos casos o necesidades del momento:

*abismar* (lanzar un cadáver en alta mar)
*encolumbar *(depositar un cadáver en un nicho)
*encovar/encuevar* (introducir un cadáver en el interior de una cueva)
*ennivar *(sepultar en la nieve)
*enarenar* (cubrir un cadáver en un desierto de arena)
*enfangar *(meter un cadáver en un fangal/arenas movedizas)
*estelarizar* (abandonar un cadáver en el espacio)

Con buen gesto y talante recibid mi saludo.


----------



## Splatoon33

Xiscomx said:


> Plúrimas consultas de textos antiguos y modernos me han asabientado de que la voz *enterrar* se ha convertido, desde siglos atrás, en un genérico para cualquier forma de enterramiento: enterrar en la tierra, en una tumba, nicho, columbario, catacumba o cueva; enterrar en alta mar, en la nieve, en un desierto o entre rocas; siendo la única que se libra de esta pródiga definición: la incineración de un cadáver, antaño en una pira y hodierno en hornos crematorios, aunque posteriormente se entierren las cenizas o se esparzan sobre la tierra o en el mar. Muy pronto quizá, si no ha ocurrido ya, tengamos que añadir a la lista: enterrar en el espacio. Ante semejante variedad conceptual, se haría harto interminable la denominación específica de cada acción.
> 
> *enterrar* significa _(DEL)_ *1*: *Poner a alguien o algo debajo de tierra*, sin más, y por extensión, poner un cadáver en una sepultura, cubriéndolo o no de tierra. Así pues, con esta significación solo podríamos decir *«Hoy han enterrado a fulano»*, pero si queremos expresar que el entierro se ha llevado a bordo de una embarcación y que lo han lanzado al mar, entonces sería más correcto decir: *«Hoy han sepultado en alta mar a fulano»*, porque la acción de _sepultar_ es un poco más específica que _enterrar_; y veamos por qué:
> 
> *sepultar.*
> 1. Poner en la sepultura a un difunto* o enterrarlo*.
> 2. Sumir, esconder, ocultar algo* como enterrándolo*.
> 
> *sumir.*
> 1. Hundir o meter debajo de la tierra* o del agua*.
> 2.  Sumergir (‖ abismar, hundir).
> 
> *hundir.*
> 1. Sumir, meter en lo hondo.
> 
> *sumergir.*
> 1. *Meter algo debajo del agua* o de otro líquido.
> *2. *Abismar, hundir.
> 
> *abismar.*
> 1.  Hundir en un abismo.
> 
> *abismo. *1. m. Profundidad grande, imponente y peligrosa, *como la de los mares*, la de un tajo, la de una sima, etc.
> 
> También se emplea el verbo sepultar cuando alguien desaparece debido a un desprendimiento de tierra, nieve, etc.: _«Una avalancha de rocas y tierra ha sepultado a los habitantes de una aldea», «Un alud ha sorprendido y sepultado a dos alpinistas», «Un tsunami ha sepultado a cientos de turistas»_
> 
> Reservaría la acción de _*enterrar* _a los usos acostumbrados de hacerlo en tierra, tumbas cavadas cubiertas de tierra o lápidas, y para todos los demás _*sepultar*_: Y por qué preguntará alguno. Sencillamente, porque _*sepultar*_ no tiene una explicitud tan directa a la tierra como la tiene _*enterrar*._
> 
> Para los propensos a buscar neologismos al hecho, otra cosa sería que cuajasen, podría servir en ciertos casos o necesidades del momento:
> 
> *abismar* (lanzar un cadáver en alta mar)
> *encolumbar *(depositar un cadáver en un nicho)
> *encovar/encuevar* (introducir un cadáver en el interior de una cueva)
> *ennivar *(sepultar en la nieve)
> *enarenar* (cubrir un cadáver en un desierto de arena)
> *enfangar *(meter un cadáver en un fangal/arenas movedizas)
> *estelarizar* (abandonar un cadáver en el espacio)
> 
> Con buen gesto y talante recibid mi saludo.


 
Genial aportación, Xiscom. Muy bien razonada y amena. Desconocía ennivar y estelarizar. Yo envié esta mañana una consulta a la RAE sobre esto, pero si con tu tesis no has dado con palabro alguno me temo que la respuesta seguirá la misma tónica.
Saludos.


----------

